# Wanted: ladies carbon bike



## Doobiesis (13 Mar 2018)

looking to get a carbon bike but can’t afford new! 

Can be a mans small or medium ladies. Do not want a group set lower than a Tiagra.


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2018)

What size top tube or seat post do you need, small, medium doesn't really mean a lot as there's no standard

What's your budget? There are some new bargains out there if you hunt

E.g. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/eastway-emiiter-r4-womens-tiagra-road-bike/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/eastway-emiiter-r3-womens-105-road-bike/
https://www.paulscycles.co.uk/m7b0s134p8302/CUBE-AXIAL-WLS-GTC-PRO-2017

Or ... but from what you've said it sounds like a 54cm could be too big

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/eastway-emitter-r3-105-road-bike/

Merlin have a few too, depending on size. E.g.

https://www.merlincycles.com/eddy-merckx-milano-72-ladies-carbon-road-bike-2016-101776.html

https://www.merlincycles.com/eddy-merckx-milano-72-105-ladies-road-bike-2017-104236.html

Does it have to be carbon? TBH I'd be a bit wary of a second hand unwarranted carbon frame


----------



## Doobiesis (13 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Does it have to be carbon? TBH I'd be a bit wary of a second hand unwarranted carbon frame



I have heard that. Maybe I should save and get my current bike repaired.


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> I have heard that. Maybe I should save and get my current bike repaired.


Depends what it is, whether it can be repaired?

You could buy a frame from Planet X say and transplant the parts across? A decent modern used carbon bike will probably be £500+


----------



## jefmcg (13 Mar 2018)

@Doobiesis, been loosely following your misadventures. So happy to see you are getting back on your bike.

Another suggestion: if you can't find a carbon frame you can afford, then get an alu (or steel) bargain to tide you over, and swap it for a carbon frame when you can afford one.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Mar 2018)

This was posted in the 'Found a Bargain''' thread

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/found-a-bargain-do-tell.16260/post-5171037

Any use? Not sure how you'd feel about SRAM Apex?


----------



## Doobiesis (13 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> @Doobiesis, been loosely following your misadventures. So happy to see you are getting back on your bike.
> 
> Another suggestion: if you can't find a carbon frame you can afford, then get an alu (or steel) bargain to tide you over, and swap it for a carbon frame when you can afford one.


My current bike is a 2016 Giant/Liv Avail - I’ll take into my bike shop Friday and see what they say. I’ve looked it over and apart from the back wheel, which is buckled, it seems ok. But I’m no expert! 

I had physio today and she said my rotary cuff is working again which I felt was a good sign. Although it’s killing me now!!


----------

